# RV  Tag Prices



## C Nash (Nov 16, 2002)

Just curious, how do the different states value your rvs?  Sure wish I could sell mine for what they value them when purchasing tags :approve: . Have found this to be the case in our previous 5th wheel and new MH.  My MH 32pbs HR vacationary was valued for 23k more than I paid for it and I purchased from a dealer.  Did not get a great price but, it was what we wanted


----------



## hertig (Nov 17, 2002)

RV  Tag Prices

Arizona rates it at the MSRP  They charge a percentage of that value minus a percentage for each year passed since the model year.  Thus if you have a 2000 whose MSRP is $100000, then the tags in 1999 would be $1000, in 2000 it would be $990, in 2001 it would be $981, etc.  Note that the percentages I used for this example are guesses only and were chosen for easy computation


----------



## C Nash (Nov 17, 2002)

RV  Tag Prices

Thanks John,
That's about the way here.  They charged off the MSRP but, I don't know the percentage.  Mine was really not that bad 530.00.  As a friend told me "it will only hurt a little while".  Just keep thinking how many nights of camping this would pay for!  There is a local Motorcoach company that is planning a protest drive to the capitol and I was just wondering how other states charged.


----------



## Rod Wise (Nov 17, 2002)

RV  Tag Prices

Sure glad I live in Ohio!!! Camper/ rv plates are about $25 + or-. We have personalized plates (WE R GONE)on our fiver that cost either 50 60 dollars per year.


----------

